# GR in shelter in WV



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Bumping up!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm no authority, but he doesn't look like much of a "mix" to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous, I don't see a mix in him myself-I don't see the mix either Cooper's MOM. He looks like my Remy only a little darker. 

Here's the link for the Golden Rescues in WV-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I will send to 
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc. (GRREAT) 

and also contact ALMOST HEAVEN GR RESCUE in WV. 

_*I think Karen519 has a direct contact for this group, but not sure. Karen if you do, could you please send directly to the person? I'll send his info to both general email addresses. *_


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was off looking for the GR rescue list, but it seems someone is ahead of me.
Here is the link anyay. It is under the more general rescue sub-forum.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh he is beautiful, what a big sweetie. I hope he finds a furever home soon! He looks purebred to me as well. If only I was closer...And that we didn't have four dogs already, I'd be asking for transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boy*

I just emld. Carol of Almost Heaven in WV. Praying they will help him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I was off looking for the GR rescue list, but it seems someone is ahead of me.
> Here is the link anyay. It is under the more general rescue sub-forum.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


Coopers Mom, I sent his info to two groups, one right in WV and the other one is in VA but covers WV also.

One of the shelters in WV doesn't deal with Rescue Groups at all, thinking it might be this one. I had contacted them 6-8 months ago about some Golden pups someone had posted on here. I can't remember if this is that shelter or not, hoping it isn't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I just emld. Carol of Almost Heaven in WV. Praying they will help him!


Thanks Karen, I thought you had a direct contact. I did send his info but it was to Almost Heaven's general email address. Also contacted the VA Group that covers WV too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> One of the shelters in WV doesn't deal with Rescue Groups at all, thinking it might be this one. I had contacted them 6-8 months ago about some Golden pups someone had posted on here. I can't remember if this is that shelter or not, hoping it isn't.


Why in Heavens' name would a shelter refuse to deal with rescue?


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you everyone!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Why in Heavens' name would a shelter refuse to deal with rescue?


You got me, when I talked to the Shelter Staff person, that were a bit rude and very adamant about not dealing with Rescue Groups because of past problems, she didn't give any details. 

This boy is soooooooo gorgeous, he looks a lot like my Remy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE:*
I just got a message from the IC with GRREAT, she was already aware of him and is contacting the shelter this morning about him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*ANOTHER UPDATE-I had a feeling it was this shelter, hoping I was wrong. *

*Here's the reply from Carol with ALMOST HEAVEN GR RESCUE-*

Yes - Wetzel rarely works with rescues - they do their own thing.
They know we're here if they need us.
Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc.
www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol from Almost HEaven replied and said Wetzel does their own thing-rarely uses rescue!
I emld. her back and asked if he would be safe then!

I hope someone sees him and adopts him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got another message from Carol, she said the Shelter told her they had lots of applications for him already, hopefully he won't be in this shelter very long and I really hope they screen applicants closely....... he deserves a great home!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Just an FYI, some shelters see purebred dogs (or very close to PB) as dollar signs and will not turn them over to rescue unless absolutely no interest is shown in the dog. Sad situation. Mine is like that here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> Just an FYI, some shelters see purebred dogs (or very close to PB) as dollar signs and will not turn them over to rescue unless absolutely no interest is shown in the dog. Sad situation. Mine is like that here.


Absolutely, especially with the Budget Cuts most States and Counties are dealing with right now. 

Almost all of the shelters here in NC, the dogs have to be available for adoption to the public for so many days before a Rescue can take them if they are not adopted by someone. I understand the policy, but at the same time, most of the shelters here in NC, it's a first come first serve basis, no applicant screening is done, animals are suppose to be spayed/neutered, but there is no law requiring it and the Animal Shelters do not follow up on it even if a Spay/Neuter voucher is given to the adopter. 

Needless to say, the NC Shelters have a very high euthanasia rate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I emld. Carol of Almost Heaven, too, and asked if she thinks he will be safe and she said shelter told her they have lots of applications on him.

*REDWOOFS:  If you are interested in him, it wouldn't hurt calling about him and filling out an adoption application?*


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This guy is gorgeous!! I wish I could take him...


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I applied and was told he is no longer available


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwiifs*

Redwoofs

When did they say he wasn't available?

Hoping that he got adopted then.

I've found that sometimes when you talk to different people at a shelter, each one says something different.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

On friday, which was 9/9.

He isn't showing up on the weblink where i first saw him so I'm hoping he's happily enjoying a new forever family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedWoofs*

RedWoofs

I'm hoping he was adopted, too!
Any word from the rescues you've applied to as to having a dog for you?


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

GoldHeart approved us, but there isn't a match yet despite some really lovely dogs available. They did get a pair in who are gorgeous but it sounds like they may be best staying together. They are under evaluation and not up for adoption yet. We are looking for just 1 dog (so I can hold leash in one hand, and Miller's hand in the other when we go out walking).
GRREAT got our application and we are waiting for a home visit appt.
I saw a dog named Carson on the Almost Heaven GR site, and emailed to ask if there is any more info on him (does he like children and cats matters becuase I have both!) Waiting to hear back from there, and am currently filling out their application. 
SEVA GRREAT has lovely dogs but I'm out of there service area.
Our local shelter doesn't have any, but at least I found somewhere to donate some guinea pig supplies (we had to euthanize our beloved guinea pig Holly this weekend, it was awful).

Thank you for asking and caring!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

oh, and someone suggested I consider Great Pyranees dogs. their rescue has lots of them. Gorgeous looking but I'm not sure if they are loving and or ultra barkers


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Carson looks like a good dog. I think Almost Heaven has four new ones that came in last week that aren't up on the website. I'm not sure if they're all goldens though. Have you spoken with Carol yet?


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

No, i don't know her. But I did send in an application to be an approved adopter, and I sent an email.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RedWoofs said:


> No, i don't know her. But I did send in an application to be an approved adopter, and I sent an email.


Redwoofs, I hope when you are applying to different Golden Rescues, that you are indicating that you have already been approved with the one group and providing them with the name and contact information with the person(s) you have been working with. The reason I am telling you this, is when you have already been approved by one group, it speeds up the process with another group. 

I use to help a GR Rescue, when he had an applicant that was approved by one of the other GR Rescues, we contacted the group and the person(s) they worked with and got the info we needed/wanted for approval for my group's process and then followed up on anything that we felt needed it.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Redwoofs, I hope when you are applying to different Golden Rescues, that you are indicating that you have already been approved with the one group and providing them with the name and contact information with the person(s) you have been working with. The reason I am telling you this, is when you have already been approved by one group, it speeds up the process with another group.
> 
> I use to help a GR Rescue, when he had an applicant that was approved by one of the other GR Rescues, we contacted the group and the person(s) they worked with and got the info we needed/wanted for approval for my group's process and then followed up on anything that we felt needed it.


Yes, thank you, I did write that on there, however i didn't provide a persons name/number. Drat. Easy enough to find, and I did write please feel free to contact me with questions etc. at the end. I can offer it up at next contact. Thank you for the suggestion!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwoofs*

Redwoofs

You can always email whichever rescue's adoption coordinator and ask that they add the contact person's name and number to your application.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

RedWoofs said:


> Yes, thank you, I did write that on there, however i didn't provide a persons name/number. Drat. Easy enough to find, and I did write please feel free to contact me with questions etc. at the end. I can offer it up at next contact. Thank you for the suggestion!!!!


That shouldn't be any big deal, most likely the Adoption Coordinator will ask you for the contact name and info since you've already indicated you have been approved. Each Golden Rescue group varies a little bit in the process, but not that much. 

Almost Heaven GR Rescue will accept a Letter of Approval from other Rescue Groups also. 

I hope to see an Introduction of your new family member soon-:crossfing


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!

I hope so too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwoofs*

Redwoofs

Checking in and hoping you will hear something very soon!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been approved!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just emailed my husband to tell him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Approved*

You've been approved to adopt?
Do they have a dog for you to meet?
Please tell us-so excited for you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful News!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

GoldHeart approved us. They have wonderful dogs right now, but sadly not one which is a mutual match as of yet.
Almost Heaven approved us. They have one who might be a match, and we're allowed to meet him on Saturday! So it's car trip time!
My fingers are crossed for a mutual match in our future


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations........................
very happy for you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-that's great to hear you'll be meeting one on Sat. Hope the meeting goes well and everything works out. I can remember when I was meeting golden girls when I was adopting-you would have thought I was adopting a child I was so excited.....


Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Pyrs aren't ultra barkers or the ones we had never were, but are wonderful, furry gentle giants. If they bark it is usually because they are defending their territory or announcing an intruder. They are typically incredibly loving & tolerant and bond strongly to a family. They are known to be extraordinary protectors. They were bred to independently protect sheep and other animals, so they are smart and can think for themselves. They shed similarly to a golden, so that shouldn't be too much of an issue. If you can’t find a golden you match with, a pyr can be a wonderful companion. There are also a lot of golden/pyr mixes so that might be another possibility. A lot of times, pyrs are a larger dog when grown then a breed standard golden.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

All paws crossed here for a Great meeting.......we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

RedWoofs said:


> oh, and someone suggested I consider Great Pyranees dogs. their rescue has lots of them. Gorgeous looking but I'm not sure if they are loving and or ultra barkers


I LOVE THE PYRS, Here is an FYI about them and it is so true. I work with GP rescue so I am very familiar with them. (though I am pretty sure you will be getting a golden, I thought I would share this)

Is A Pyr For Me?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedWoofs*

RedWoofs

I am so excited for you getting to meet on Saturday. Please, please, let us know how it goes and I have also heard that Great Pyrs are wonderful and loving dogs and as long as we are at it, I have to compliment Samoyeds, too!
They are extremely loving and are an ancient breed and were used to sleep with the children to keep them warm. All of the kids in our neighborhood go BONKERS over our Tonka, when they see us walking Tonka and Tucker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedWoofs*

RedWoofs

Please let us know how your meeting went today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope it went well! Anxious to hear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi (Hali's Mom)

Just read this about Great Pyrs-they sure sound like a wonderful dog!

Is A Pyr For Me?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwoofs*

Looking forward to hear how it went.


----------

